# Best cheap Pressure washer



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Not had one before as concerned it would freeze in the hut but will try and cover and if not to expensive ie less that £50 I think its worth the risk.

I would like one that I could fit a decent foam lance / gilmour to in the future however is there one with a detergent bottle that does a passable job out the box. Variable presssure I suppose its not possible at this price.

Anything in Argos worth buying as they are nearby. Karcher or this Challenge ex for starters


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, the Karcher might do ok. I personally have one of these Halford's cheap pressure washers which has come down at least half the price since I got mine!

It seems to do the job ok, for the occasional use it gets. It uses a Lavor fitment for foam lances and the variable lance is good for safe rinsing of bikes and cars. :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link I'll take a look when the site is up and running again. How much is it in the meantime.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a bargain at £24, and has the following features:

# Features and Benefits: 
A soft car wash brush attachment - which you should avoid! 
# 360 ltr/hr flow rate
# 120 Bar Max pressure
# 1700W Motor
# 6 metre hose
# 100 bar working pressure (average)
# Built in detergent tank
# For dispensing specialist cleaning fluids
# Contains hose connector for immediate use


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a Power Craft one from ALDI recently, recommended by IANFRST on here. Works really well and is apparently built by Karcher. I changed the Gun to my old Karcher gun which works well and means I can use my foam gun


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

NeoPanther said:


> It's a bargain at £24, and has the following features:
> 
> # Features and Benefits:
> A soft car wash brush attachment - which you should avoid!
> ...


Warranty?


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

£24 with a 6M hose, thats cheap!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got my karcher from here
http://www.thediscountden.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=K297PW-GD

as did andyc. great service from these lads.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Warranty?


Don't know I'm afraid. Maybe Halfords give 12 months as standard?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Went into stirling Halfords which showed one in stock. Only had a stock return (faulty) and said its a discontinued line so no more. Kinda typical of my luck.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

RAC @ Argos

RAC tend not to put their name to rubbish, so no doubt quality kit. One thing to consider is the returns policy, because any cheap PW is bound to go wrong at some point. Apparently Argos are very good in that respect.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

the £40 challenge ones in argos are very good i use one of them as a spare maching works great and 130 bar


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Bought the Karcher one for £54.99 out of Argos. It comes with a dirt blaster lance which I now realise is vital for cleaning the slabs I have along with the decking. Also comes with a brush which ain't going anywhere near the car.

Will try the detergent bottle out with some Megs shampoo plus and see how I get on. Paying the same again for a foam lance seems a bit much but no doubt I'll feel the need to foam in the future. 

Now I'll just have to take care with the front end of my stone chipped to bits 07 Honda Civic. Any pressure washing techniques you guys feel I should know?

As is the way of things since buying this afternoon its rained even heavier.


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

i got a very cheap on in aldi a few months ago just for leaving at my workshop. its terrible! go for a karcher.


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Heard nothing but good things about the Power Craft Aldi washer. Is this the same one your talking about Chron?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Power craft PW too and its great. 3 years warranty thrown in also. Changing my trigger gun also for foam lance. not to big or small just the right size. :thumb:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I used my powercraft for the first time last week and it seems really good.

Just need to get a new vario lance to fit my old karcher gun or make a connector for the foam lance so it will fit the powercraft.


----------



## FblockFrank (Oct 16, 2008)

After looking around and E-Bay I decided to go to Aldi and bought a 150 bar washer, cost of £79.99 for what I've got I think it's a cracker, and with a 3 year guaranty.


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=98723&C=Newsletter&U=08P11-5_L85BR&T=12827065

could try this :thumb:


----------



## buncefm (Sep 20, 2008)

when was the last anyone bought a power craft pw do you think they'll still have em?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

any good? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89711


----------



## Robbieee (Sep 5, 2008)

I bought the 54.99 one from argos (karcher) like the previous poster said.










http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7402010/Trail/searchtext>KARCHER.htm

Its a bargin! I would however, get the 3 years warranty on any purchase. Pressure washer motors are notorious for burning out!!!!!!!

Had this one for 2 years now! Great for my 07 civic anyway


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

bit of a thread reserection this ,iv just got a super sprayer(not even used it yet)and iv wanted a preesure washer for ages,was talking to my wife the other day and she gave me the go-ahead to get one for christmas :thumbafter me buying a super sprayer)so what do you recc guys ?i really dont know where to start ,about £40-£50 will do as i dont need a really expensive one (only gona b using it maybe once a week).theres obv loads but i want one that i can attach a snow foam sprayer onto.can u do it with this one
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...8990/c_3/3|cat_10198990|Electric|12585372.htm
as said its just a kinda budget one im after ,but if thats not suitable will i see what halfords have got?its the aftersales that makes a diff and argos are very good for this.
any ideas 
or pay a little bit extra and go for this 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...8990/c_3/3|cat_10198990|Electric|12585372.htm
seems a good one


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got the challenge one from argos had if for about 2 yrs now still working fine doesn't get used much though, just because i use the works beast of a thing that pumps out hot water


----------

